# 2 sided printing



## woodmanmike (Jul 3, 2008)

I need to print ink transfers on the back and the left chest of a t shirt. Can I just flip the shirt over or will it melt the transfer on the back? I am use hot split ink transfers.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Our heat press allows us to feed it on like a screen press so we have no problem. To be safe I would place a Teflon sheet inside the shirt as it can bleed. Hope this helps, John


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

It's actually quicker to use a piece of hardboard inside the shirt than teflon. The shirt will slide on/off the hardboard quickly and the hardboard stands up to the heat no problem. You can press one side, flip it and press the other. The only downside to using hardboard is the time it takes to load the shirt and the hardboard retains heat well and you'll probably want to wear gloves. I ended up taping my fingers with masking tape to prevent burns. 

There is a technique recommended by one of the transfer vendors that I'm going to try one day, they say to press the first side for half the time, flip the shirt and press the second side for the full time, then peel both. 

I have also just pressed both sides with nothing inside the shirt. Just make sure you have a teflon sheet between the ink and your press platens. Often the insides will stick together and sometimes the second side will leave a residue on the teflon sheet, just be careful with that.


----------

